# AI Freshwater Prime - any reviews?



## voyetra8 (Sep 24, 2010)

Have been eagerly awaiting a solid review of this light, but haven't yet found any. 

Is anyone using one, and if so - what are your thoughts? 

I currently use Satellite Plus Pros... and while they are fine and growing my plants just fine, they don't offer a ton of precise control, and the CrI isn't amazing. JeffKrol advised me to build my own - and I might ... unless someone convinces me the Prime is a great option. 

Also curious how folks with pendant lights feel about seeing into the LEDs all the time... with my strips, I don't see the diodes because they are so close to the water. Wondering if pendant / pucks are a visual distraction because of the diodes always being visible.


----------



## iamaloner (Jul 10, 2017)

If it helps. Joey on YouTube the diy guy did a review on them. 

Why not just spend the extra $120 and get ecotech xr15fw 

Unless your tank is shallow and relatively small. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaz419 (Jan 21, 2018)

I just started using an AI freshwater prime. I have one on a bracket about 22" from my substrate. It's a 20 gallon standard. So far I really like it. Seems to be plenty of light for my tank, everything is very happy... My most demanding plants are medium light though. The very edges of the tank are getting slightly less light than the center. On a larger (particularly longer) tank I think you'd need two. 

I'm currently running a 3 hr ramp up to a peak intensity of 60%. It stays at that peak for 3 hours and then ramps down for 2hrs and then has a really low blue/green setting for the last hour, just because it looks really cool. The app is easy to use, I haven't had any issues with it yet. Connected to my wifi with no issues. Can control it from any computer. 

I don't feel like I'm constantly looking at the actual LEDs, because the bottom of the light is below my line of vision... But even when I'm below the light, I still don't find it distracting.

The effort required to DIY a light seems obnoxious lol....I'd gladly rather pay the $199 for the AI prime. 

I also agree with the other guy that it's definitely worth considering the extra $140 for the Ecotech radion XR15FW. Seems about the same amount of control with more potential light output and a better spread?


----------



## voyetra8 (Sep 24, 2010)

jaz419 said:


> I also agree with the other guy that it's definitely worth considering the extra $140 for the Ecotech radion XR15FW. Seems about the same amount of control with more potential light output and a better spread?


Thanks for sharing your experience. 

From the data I've been able to find, the XR has a much lower CRI. Additionally, I'm putting it over a 60P, so I'm not super concerned about spread.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

I don't own them but was planning to buy them. Unfortunately they are very expensive over here like $366 a piece while they are there like $200? That's why I didn't go for them. I spoke a few people about it and they were pretty happy with it. The app can be buggy if you have android. IOS is fine I heard. PC also works good.


----------



## iamaloner (Jul 10, 2017)

Nigel95 said:


> I don't own them but was planning to buy them. Unfortunately they are very expensive over here like $366 a piece while they are there like $200? That's why I didn't go for them. I spoke a few people about it and they were pretty happy with it. The app can be buggy if you have android. IOS is fine I heard. PC also works good.


$250usd. 

I'm in Canada myself. Exchange kills us 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zsxking (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## jaz419 (Jan 21, 2018)

voyetra8 said:


> jaz419 said:
> 
> 
> > I also agree with the other guy that it's definitely worth considering the extra $140 for the Ecotech radion XR15FW. Seems about the same amount of control with more potential light output and a better spread?
> ...


What is CRI?

Also... For you guys in Canada...I can buy the light for $200 and ship it to you for probably like $10-15 via the post office... That's an estimate, but it's a pretty small box.... Can't be that much more can it?


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

CRI = Color Rendering Index


----------



## d33pVI (Oct 28, 2015)

The controls are definitely their best feature. Price is a close second. One of the cheapest pendant options on the market, with controller already included. Unless the newest Finnex 24-7 has it, I don't think you can find pre-packaged custom 24 hour programming in any of the light bar options, and most pendant lights require an add-on unit to get you there.

I don't see any reason to 'upgrade' to XR15s unless you feel the need to absolutely blast something with light. Especially after you start looking at the outrageous prices on their mounting options. Why is a bent piece of metal with a pair of clamps on it $80?


----------



## Kensho (Oct 24, 2012)

what about Kessil


----------



## zsxking (Feb 22, 2013)

Kensho said:


> what about Kessil


Kessil definitively has solid performance and good build quality. But it cost a bit more (A160WE) and have less out of the box controllability (you need a separate controller to set light schedule or control with phone). But it also have the awesome shimmer. If that's what you're into, it will be well worth.


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

I have one of these on a 75H, and im in love. i consider it "mid light" with the power set down to about 70%. I love the adjust-ability and features, and it's all pretty straight forward.


I have 2 Sat + Pro's on my 120P and I actually think i'm going to replace then with 2 of these.


----------

